# Member Question



## Munki (Nov 13, 2009)

I started Folding yesterday about 2-3pm EST. Although, I am not seeing my stats anywhere. Could this be from the recent server problems that Stanford is having, or something I am doing? Ive got 3 Machines Folding, and just the though of having 3 machines running I would have at least 1 point.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Munki

I had some doubt myselv, but have a look in this link http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108097


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes it is related to Stanford's server issues. You should see your points slowly resurface.


----------



## Munki (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I didnt even see my name, much less points. Ill give it a couple of days and if my name isnt on the list ill be a little more concerned. I was mostly wondering if as soon as I 'registered' it should show up or not.


----------

